# Backstage Handbook



## PadawanGeek (May 7, 2007)

I see a bunch of people talking about this book, Backstage Handbook, but I can not find it! Does anyone know where I can pick up a copy?

Thanks!


----------



## Van (May 7, 2007)

Order it online 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...2&results-process=default&tag=controlbooth-20

Or if that link expires just search for it on Amazon, as much as I hate to advertise for them. My local favorite www.powellsbooks.com is currently out of stock.


----------



## gafftaper (May 7, 2007)

Amazon is usually your cheapest bet... but if you want to just browse theater books go to the www.plsnbookshelf.com


----------



## soundlight (May 7, 2007)

The backstage handbook is an excellent resource for alot of tech stuff. Mostly the math, which it's really nice to have around for.

I'd check PLSN bookshelf first thought, as gafftaper mentioned, but Amazon, sadly, usually has the lowest price.


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 7, 2007)

After dinner I'm going to order it from PLSN, and the new price there is the same as the new price on Amazon.


----------



## gafftaper (May 8, 2007)

I was really disappointed when I first got my backstage handbook. I expected the secrets of the universe to be revealed. And reading through it instead I just went ok well I guess that's useful. However in the 15 years since then I can't begin to tell you how many times I've gone back to it. Whatever you need to know... It's in there.


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 8, 2007)

Lol, just wondering... How many pages is it?


----------



## gafftaper (May 8, 2007)

310 pages 

That message was too short to post (under 10 characters) so I'll ad this pointless sentence and post it again.


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 10, 2007)

I just got the book and opened it up. I was very impressed by the content and all of the nice sketches. I would reccomend this book to everyone who reads the post.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 10, 2007)

Don't forget to stay on your toes for the hidden humor in this book. You never know when you'll see something silly. For example: "Lock washer, flat washer, fender washer, clothes washer"....ah, trust me, you'll laugh when you see it.


----------



## gafftaper (May 10, 2007)

What Rigger? said:


> Don't forget to stay on your toes for the hidden humor in this book. You never know when you'll see something silly. For example: "Lock washer, flat washer, fender washer, clothes washer"....ah, trust me, you'll laugh when you see it.



Dude I love the washer page!! That's my kind of sad humor.


----------



## Logos (May 10, 2007)

How much use is this book to someone who doesn't live in the US. I mean how specific to your situation over there are the specs.


----------



## Van (May 10, 2007)

Logos said:


> How much use is this book to someone who doesn't live in the US. I mean how specific to your situation over there are the specs.


 
Oh I think it's universal. I mean really the basic are the same everywhere. The math doesn't change just the units. and the book has, at last glance, all the units. Tools are realativly universal except for that anooying habit the Brits have of calling them "Grips" and "Spanners" instead of Pliers and wrenches. < used to have a Triumph TR6 with a FULL set of shop manuals, Made me crazy at first, " Using a 10 mm spanner remove the nuts......" What the hell is a spanner? >


----------



## What Rigger? (May 11, 2007)

Well,* hydro-spanners *are something Han Solo loves to yell for when servicing the Falcon in mid-pursuit.

Ya think the Empire runs on SAE or Metric?


----------



## Logos (May 11, 2007)

Yeah back at you the other way round. Just what the hell is a crescent wrench. 
I am about to start running some basic courses in stage craft and maybe I'll get a copy from Amazon (who will post to Oz) looks like it might be useful.
And the empire probably runs on Whitworth. (Yes I'm originally English and old enough to remember)


----------



## fosstech (May 12, 2007)

What Rigger? said:


> Don't forget to stay on your toes for the hidden humor in this book. You never know when you'll see something silly. For example: "Lock washer, flat washer, fender washer, clothes washer"....ah, trust me, you'll laugh when you see it.



Yep...page 155, on Average Weights:


> Average Weights of Beverages
> 
> 6-pack, cans........5lbs
> 6-pack, bottles.....8.6lbs
> ...


----------



## ship (May 12, 2007)

Backstage Handbook is invaluable but more like a dictionary. There is lots of space to take notes in it which becomes even more useful once you start to take notes of stuff you learn. Tool box size to it, pick up one for home and one for work. 

Too bad there is no third edition in the works that I'm aware of, such a thing would be good. Say add safe drilling speeds for stuff like hole saws etc. as per the Delta drill press charts providing such info. I have a copy of both charts posted next to my drill press so as to set proper speed in all cases.

Just one example of it's uses. Certain omissions also such as 8-32 screw tapping info.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 12, 2007)

Logos said:


> Yeah back at you the other way round. Just what the hell is a crescent wrench.
> I am about to start running some basic courses in stage craft and maybe I'll get a copy from Amazon (who will post to Oz) looks like it might be useful.
> And the empire probably runs on Whitworth. (Yes I'm originally English and old enough to remember)




A "crescent wrench" is actually what has become the term for an adjustable wrench. The original manufacturer of these type of wrenches back in the day was the Crescent Tool Company.


----------



## Logos (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, what I call an adjustable spanner. Speaking of which I love my 6" rubber handle Bahco from Sweden. The sweetest adjustable I have ever used.
The different terminology is fascinating, it's taken me a while to work out what you are referring to as a leko. To me it's simply a model of zoom profile manufactured briefly by Strand not a generic name for a type of lantern. I'm comfortable with instrument, but I am likely to refer to lamps as bubbles and so on.
Its a strange world ain't it.


----------



## gafftaper (May 12, 2007)

Logos said:


> The different terminology is fascinating, it's taken me a while to work out what you are referring to as a leko. To me it's simply a model of zoom profile manufactured briefly by Strand not a generic name for a type of lantern. I'm comfortable with instrument, but I am likely to refer to lamps as bubbles and so on. Its a strange world ain't it.



Actually over here it's not likely to be a zoom. There was a great article about the difference in lighting in last month's Stage Directions Magazine. I'll start a new thread in lighting with the link so as to not hijack this thread further.


----------

